# WC2007 experiences



## Karthik (Oct 10, 2007)

All those who attended the world championship, please write down your experiences and if you have made any report or some sort of gallery of pics, do link them here.
Thought it would be helpful to all, especially to those who couldnt make it(Like me).


----------



## Erik (Oct 10, 2007)

some photo's I made: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rama (Oct 10, 2007)

I made a decent propotion new friends there.
I lost the one-handed competition (I choked badly) but it was compensated thanks to the non lucky 1:57.xx solve for the 5x5 and I finally got my first skip ever in a competition(I never had a skip before not even a f2l-pair skip) it was the pll on the 5x5 and I immediatly got 1:45.xx.

I went to Rubik's Studio.(only a few people can come in I am lucky that I have a turbo connection) and I received the newest model 5x5 as a gift and now it turns after 2 days like Ron's cube after 2 weeks and he prepared his cube.

I touched the 7x7, not the 6x6 funny enough.

Mr. Rubik signed my OH cube!! He complained about the purple stickers, but everyone said to him to look at the logo of the white center cap.

I will have to make a website ASAP.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 10, 2007)

Man the 4x4x5 looks awesome.Do you have more pics of the disassembled 4x4x5??


----------



## Erik (Oct 10, 2007)

nope I just had a few moments to make those because we had to leave


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice collection of pictures you had Erik


----------



## Lofty (Oct 10, 2007)

Sweet Pictures! Looks like you had a lot of fun! For some reason I pictured you looking older Erik like 20's but i guess we are the same age...
Rama: How are you going to OH now! You will wear off Mr. Rubik's signature!


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 11, 2007)

is anyone going to post videos on youtube soon? i wanna see =D


----------



## Lofty (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know who's channel this is but this channel has a lot of videos:
http://www.youtube.com/user/jakrzych


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 11, 2007)

lol i kept search budapest 2007 rubiks, but nothing came out.. what's wadowice?


----------



## Pedro (Oct 11, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Sweet Pictures! Looks like you had a lot of fun! For some reason I pictured you looking older Erik like 20's but i guess we are the same age...
> Rama: How are you going to OH now! You will wear off Mr. Rubik's signature!



yeah...he was saying that after Mr. Rubik signed his cube...

like: "now I have no OH cube, but I don't care"...lol
you'll have to find another OH cube, Rama


----------



## joey (Oct 11, 2007)

A city in Poland.


----------



## gillesvdp (Oct 11, 2007)

joey said:


> A city in Poland.



The city where the Polish Open was held.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't help it, but I still think the Polish Open was a better tournament compared to Worlds.

At the Polish Open they had so many things that made you feel welcome:
- Marching band
- National antemn
- Raising a cube-flag
- All competitors names were called one after another. Competitors stood up, waved, got applaus and sat down. This made me feel part of a community of friends, not competitors. It also gave me the chance to put together name and face of many competitors I hadn't met before (but knew by name)
- Joint lunch (free!)
- Almost instant scores on the score-board
- Live feeds on the internet

Worlds had some advantages:
- 3 days of competition
- (Top) Competitors from all over the world, some of whom I had never met in person.
- Price money (not for me)
- mr Rubik.

But in general I thought Worlds was to big. At sunday morning some competitors (my roommate Bob Burton) had to do Blindfolded, Clock and Fewest Moves at the same time. The same happened to me for some side events were I literally had to run from event to side-event and back. It didn't help that there was no lunch-break in the schedule either.

Worlds became a great tournament in the final hours. All competitors were announced by a speaker, the camera did great work, all the best competitors were on stage (except Erik on 3x3x3) and the rest was watching them, mr. Rubik was there and he was enjoying himself (lots of autographs and Grada Ooms even kissed him ). The final dinner was shared with all cubers and we partied all night long (literally, I left at 5:30 to catch my 7:10 flight without getting any sleep)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 11, 2007)

I was at home 1 AM on monday... School is a bad thing for cubers.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 11, 2007)

Yah...lots/piles/tons of homeworks and assignments thrown at me when i got back -.-


----------



## DanHarris (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL, you think it is bad now, just wait until you start work...

Just want to say I had a really great time at Worlds, it was brilliant to see all the new faces and some of the originals  I am more motivated than ever, in fact I am still buzzing from the competition even now!

Dan


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, yes. If you work well for 8 hours every day, you can become a boss and work 12 hours a day.


----------



## Joël (Oct 12, 2007)

Pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnoort/sets/72157602337342455/

I had a great time in Budapest. The hotel was excellent. It was a great location for a championship. The organisation of the championship was good; the stage was nice, lots of room, good chairs this time, lots of room off-stage as well. The mall next to the hotel was great too! Lots of choice for restaurants. One of the few downsides of the organisation was the bad training of the judges. I heard some aweful stories of judges not knowing how the rules are. I especially didn't like the fact that they tried to make me start at the same time with other cubers in the finals. They should ask for my confirmation... I ended up telling some judges about the WCA rules, which should not have happened. 

So.. The good things of the WC:
- I got to meet Jasmine again... (As well as other friends... If I write down more names, I'd ofend people who I forgot).
- I got to meet Chris Hardwick... He's cool
- Got to touch the 7x7 cube!
- I got a signature from Erno Rubik himself. Awesome.
- The afterparty was great. DRINK!!!
- I got in the finals of the 5x5, which was very cool.
- I got in the finals of the 3x3, with a good average for me. 6th place, not bad.
- I got to spend a night at Matyas place! 
- I have new motivation to practice again!

Well.. That's about it.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2007)

I have now updated my site with pictures and videos from Budapest.

I have a lot of fast solves and Eriks (former) megaminx solve on the page...

Goto www.cubeloop.com and have a look.

/Dennis


----------



## Erik (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2007)

Dennis said:


> I have now updated my site with pictures and videos from Budapest.
> 
> I have a lot of fast solves and Eriks (former) megaminx solve on the page...
> 
> ...


I helped Erik clean his megaminx, the day before that event. So I get a 1/1000th of the WR. Thanks!


----------



## Erik (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes many thanks to Joey for helping me with that!!!


----------



## adragast (Oct 22, 2007)

Dennis, thanks for sharing  Nice pictures...


----------



## Radu (Oct 25, 2007)

does anybody know when will the next WC be? and where? are they gonna be each 2 years?


----------



## Ron (Oct 25, 2007)

> does anybody know when will the next WC be? and where? are they gonna be each 2 years?


In 2009. Place still needs to be decided. But Asia is the most likely.


----------



## Suraimu (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to do WC2009 in Japan..but very difficult XD


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, Japan is the winner of 3x3 in 2007, and I'm sure you can get lots of sponsors in Japan, since it's quite popular, so the prizes and organization shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 30, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> Well, Japan is the winner of 3x3 in 2007, and I'm sure you can get lots of sponsors in Japan, since it's quite popular, so the prizes and organization shouldn't be a problem.




I gotta get started on studying Japanese again then! Boku no Ruubikku Kyuubu wa tonde imasu! (Probably something like "my rubik's cube is flying" with bad grammar)


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 30, 2007)

San, ni, itch, hajiman! (three, two, one, go! I attempted doing that count down while racing the Japanese cubers and they giggled, including me too XD)

Edit: Itch => ichi (thanks exocorsair)


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 30, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> San, ni, itch, hajiman! (three, two, one, go! I attempted doing that count down while racing the Japanese cubers and they giggled, including me too XD)



Haha. I'm glad you had a great time there Harris. Let's hope you don't get nervous at Toronto!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 30, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> San, ni, itch, hajiman!



"One" is "ichi" (ee-chi), isn't it?


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

Ron said:


> In 2009. Place still needs to be decided. But Asia is the most likely.



awesome, i'll most likely be there  if i don't have school at that time (by that time it will be summer of my sophomore year in college.)


----------



## adragast (Oct 30, 2007)

edd5190: your grammar is correct  

Exocorsair: "one" is "ichi" but you are not obliged to pronounced the last "i" when saying "one" fast so it becomes something like "itch"


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> Well, Japan is the winner of 3x3 in 2007


Interesting. I thought Yu Nakajima is the winner.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 30, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Japan is the winner of 3x3 in 2007
> ...



Stefaaaaaan, grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Nov 18, 2007)

I've also uploaded some of my photos from the World Championship and from Budapest:
www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de -> Multimedia -> Pictures
direct link: http://www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/english/bilder_wm.html


----------

